# Steampunk / watchpart pen



## tomted62 (Oct 26, 2017)

Im wanting to cast a watchpart pen blank (my first) what size carbon fiber tube do you use for the Gent kit (not sure of tube size) or Cigar (10mm) kit? and where is a good dealer to buy the CF tubing at?


----------



## RNturns (Oct 26, 2017)

following


----------



## McKenzie Penworks (Oct 27, 2017)

Most of the examples I saw used sleeves rather than rigid tube


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Oct 27, 2017)

It's been a while since I've ordered some but if I recall properly I used 1/2" sleeves. It will expand and contract to cover most kits. The only problem I had was it will ravel while you just look at it. I would use tape to tape the ends to stop the raveling and have an extra 1" on each end to compensate for it. After the glue dried I would trim the ends.


----------



## tomted62 (Oct 27, 2017)

Sorry, meant sleeves.


----------



## mike4066 (Oct 30, 2017)

Yep.. 1/2" sleeves.   Check the library too as there is a tutorial there.


----------



## JohnU (Oct 30, 2017)

I get mine here... Soller Composites 

They have a decent variety of material, color and size.


----------

